# A.d.a.c



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

Last time we went to Morocco I joined ADAC to get some sort of emergency breakdown cover, so I was planning to do the same this winter.

Looking at their website ( which now has some pages translated into English) there's now a condition:" ADAC membership requires that your place of residence is in Germany. "

Anyone joined recently ??


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

No but I successfully renewed last month, don't know if that helps.

Dick


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Glandwr said:


> No but I successfully renewed last month, don't know if that helps.
> 
> Dick


Same here, they weren't refusing my money because I don't live in Germany.

I've read something about this before on MHF but don't have time to search for it ATM, do a forum search.


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

I have just renewed mine, and put it on direct debit so I do not have to telephone them each year.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm sure that they assume that people signing up or renewing have read their conditions (as all insurers do) and if people want to continue to join even though they don't fulfil the conditions of membership that's up to them. If there's going to be a problem it'll likely arise if ever you need to call on their services which is not a good time to try arguing the toss over policy conditions.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Did hear....yes it was on a forum!....that one UK breakdown victim could only be returned to Germany and not the UK.
Please debunk if you know better....first hand?:wink2::smile2:


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

*...and the answer is ...*

...you only need a German address to apply online. If you don't have a German address download the application form, fill it in and post it - or do it over the phone.

NOTE: cover in Morocco is limited to 92 days, so don't thin of extending your visas !

Cheers 'n' Beers


----------

